# pc komponenten sicher verpacken  :confused:



## nigHtGoast (1. Januar 2008)

hallo ich habe paar alte pc teile z.b. mainboard, gk , tv karte etc.
ich will diese sicher aufbewahren , doch habe ich leider nicht mehr diese speziellen antistatischen tüten. 
brauche ich wirklich diese tüten? kann ich da keine normalen tüten verwenden? mache ich da was kaputt? wie sieht eigentlich papier aus? papier ladet sich ja  nicht statisch auf.
kann ich auch so sicher solche waren aufbewahren oder verschicken?
solche tüten kosten so um die 10-15€ sind aber mehrere drinn. sind die kosten berechtigt oder nur geldmacherei.


----------



## SH4D0WM4N (1. Januar 2008)

nigHtGoast am 01.01.2008 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich habe paar alte pc teile z.b. mainboard, gk , tv karte etc.
> ich will diese sicher aufbewahren , doch habe ich leider nicht mehr diese speziellen antistatischen tüten.
> brauche ich wirklich diese tüten? kann ich da keine normalen tüten verwenden? mache ich da was kaputt? wie sieht eigentlich papier aus? papier ladet sich ja  nicht statisch auf.
> kann ich auch so sicher solche waren aufbewahren oder verschicken?
> solche tüten kosten so um die 10-15€ sind aber mehrere drinn. sind die kosten berechtigt oder nur geldmacherei.



Also ich hab keine ahnung von diesen Antistatischen Tüten. Da reichen glaub ich so kunststoff Kissen mit denen schickens auch die Händler.
Wenn dus Extra sicher ham wills noch nen kartong drum.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## nigHtGoast (1. Januar 2008)

SH4D0WM4N am 01.01.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nigHtGoast am 01.01.2008 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke für deinen rat. 
meinst du vielleicht solche stinknormalen luftkissen mit dennen man auch normale waren verschickt? ich habe da so was die sind wirklich groß so 10cm in der länge und 4 cm in der breite. da sind mehrere aneinander. kann ich luftkissen in ein karton einlegen und dann die ware dort hinein? oder meinst du die kleinen luft teile die man so schön platzen lassen kann.

zu den antistatischen tüten , das sind die tüten die eher so dunkel sind und leicht einen metallenen schimmer haben. die sind immer dabei, wenn man sich neue gk mainboards etc. kauft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2008)

plastikkissen würde ich nicht nehmen - viel einfacher kann mans der statischen aufladung nicht machen.
nach meinen physikvorstellungen sollte alufolie die gleiche wirkung wie ne antistatiktüte haben.

einige hersteller versenden mitlerweile aber auch ohne diese tüten und ich hab hier etwas neuere grafikkarten, die wurden in nem luftpolsterumschlag verschickt und funktionieren (in einigen rechnern) auch.

ganz alten (aber funktionierenden) schrott hab ich z.t. auch aus großen restekisten retten krönen, die krönung dürfte wohl n pentium 233 sein, der einen tag mit offenem gehäuse im regen stand.
(nur wegen dem gehäuse mitgenommen - überraschenderweise funktionierte der rest aber auch noch)
hardware hält mehr aus, als man denkt.

bei statischer elektrizität dürfte die größe gefahr ohnehin das aus-dem-schrank-nehmen sein.
schließlich lädt sich das zeug nicht von alleine auf, gefährlich sind aufgeladene leute, die zugreifen.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (2. Januar 2008)

Also .... rein theoretisch können sich über Reibung Elektronen auf der Oberfläche von normalen Plastiktüten sammeln, einfach zu demonstrieren, indem man sich mal eine davon schnappt und damit auf seinem Köpfchen herum reibt (hierfür sollte aber noch ein paar tausend Haare vorhanden sein, sonst wirds schwer). Als Ergebniss, hat man eine schwache Spannanug auf der Tüte, die sogar zu einem leichten elektrischen Schlag bei einer unbeteiligten Person führen kann, und das ist auch das Problem: Elektrostatische Ladung ist Gift für Elektronik, nicht umsonst soll man sich an einem Heizkörper vor Basteleien am Rechner entladen. Ein Restrisiko besteht daher wohl schon.

Allerdings lager ich auch teils Elektronik, darunter PC-Bauteile auf diese billigste Art und Weise, und kaputt gegangen ist bisher eigentlich nix (habs jetzt aber nicht an jedem Teil ausprobiert - deswegen lager ich ja letztlich auch). Hochwertigere Sachen, wie eine CPU o.ä. lager ich auf kleinen Schaumstoffplatten (so grau-silbernes Zeug mit vielen kleinen Luftkammern, dürfte bekannt sein), in sowas wurden bisher zu mir von Mindfactory.de Prozessoren auch per Post angeliefert, also ist das wohl auch ne gute Wahl, müsste im Baumarkt zu erhalten sein.

Wenn die Bauteile wirklich noch einiges wert sind, dann würde ich aber doch spezielle, nichtleitende Folien nehmen, um alles undenkbare gleich auszuschließen, denn ein "Kurzer" macht schon so was empfindliches wie einen Chip kaputt, wenn man Pech hat.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (2. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 02.01.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz alten (aber funktionierenden) schrott hab ich z.t. auch aus großen restekisten retten krönen, die krönung dürfte wohl n pentium 233 sein, der einen tag mit offenem gehäuse im regen stand.
> (nur wegen dem gehäuse mitgenommen - überraschenderweise funktionierte der rest aber auch noch)
> hardware hält mehr aus, als man denkt.


Interessant sag ich da nur. Vielleicht war das Wasser ja rein genug, das nicht genug leitende Mineralien drin waren um ohne dicken Leitungsstrom nichts kaputt zu bekommen (das einzige an Saft dürfte ja noch die BIOS-Batterie gewesen sein), aber gut zu wissen ...... Kann ja mal wer ausprobieren, wie's da mit aktuellen Rechnern steht.  

EDIT: Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## nigHtGoast (2. Januar 2008)

und wie sieht es mit papier aus ? oder mit taschentüchern?


----------



## Riddick1107 (2. Januar 2008)

nigHtGoast am 02.01.2008 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie sieht es mit papier aus ? oder mit taschentüchern?



Würde auch gehn, ist aber eher nicht so toll mit Taschentücher!
Am besten wäre vielleicht einfach ein Tuch was du drumwickeln kannst!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2008)

No1-Obaruler am 02.01.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant sag ich da nur. Vielleicht war das Wasser ja rein genug, das nicht genug leitende Mineralien drin waren um ohne dicken Leitungsstrom nichts kaputt zu bekommen (das einzige an Saft dürfte ja noch die BIOS-Batterie gewesen sein), aber gut zu wissen ...... Kann ja mal wer ausprobieren, wie's da mit aktuellen Rechnern steht.



ooch - ich weiß nicht. sind ahornsamen n gutes anzeichen für hohe reinheit? 
mal im ernst: das ding war definitiv verdreckt und ich hätts nachm ausbau direkt wieder zurückgebracht, aber ich hatte keine zeit, es sofort auszubauen.
und als ich wieder nach hause kam, hatte mein freundin schon alles auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und getrocknet - und da hab ichs natürlich doch mal an nen strom gehangen und es kam ein bild.


bezüglich schaumstoff: die hersteller verwenden speziellen antistatischen, der leitend sein sollte - das ist nämlich der trick bei antistatikverpackungen: die ladung ableiten, nicht isolieren.
glaub nicht, dass man im baumarkt das gleiche bekommt


----------



## No1-Obaruler (2. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 02.01.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> mal im ernst: das ding war definitiv verdreckt und ich hätts nachm ausbau direkt wieder zurückgebracht, aber ich hatte keine zeit, es sofort auszubauen.
> und als ich wieder nach hause kam, hatte mein freundin schon alles auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und getrocknet - und da hab ichs natürlich doch mal an nen strom gehangen und es kam ein bild.


Ich staune !  Und man selber ist höchstnotpingelig, weil etwas Staub auf den Grafikkarten ist ..... 



> bezüglich schaumstoff: die hersteller verwenden speziellen antistatischen, der leitend sein sollte - das ist nämlich der trick bei antistatikverpackungen: die ladung ableiten, nicht isolieren.
> glaub nicht, dass man im baumarkt das gleiche bekommt


Ich verwende zur Lagerung aber selber solche Matten, und kaputt gegangen ist bisher nix. Ein derart gelagerter Athlon 64 3500+ /Venice tat seinen Dienst nach dreiviertel Jahr Lagerung noch. Hatte ihn wegen ner Umbau- und Testaktion aus seiner wohlverdienten Rente mal kurz zurück geholt, und gefunzt hat er noch. Aber wer weiß .... vielleicht hält Hardware ja einfach mehr aus als gedacht ...... Siehe deine Aktion mit dem gefundenen Freiwild-Survival-Case ......


----------

